# Goat shelter?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have come across the decision that I need to move my wether Teddy and possibly Angel into a separate pen....Both have let the "herd queen/king" position go to their heads and have become a bit too nasty to the others for my liking.

For shelter, I have access to a large round "plastic tank", similar to those that are in the steel tube cages that you see on construction sites, I already know that I'll need to scrub out the inside, my plan is to take this one which is around 8 feet tall, cut it in half so it is bottomless and cut a door in each, also I will be drilling ventilation holes around the sides at the top for cross ventilation. I will also be anchoring them to the ground so they don't blow over....one half of this will house 2 goats comfortably but giving each their own will put a stop to the "I'm in charge and you can't come in" attitude that they both display.

Other than needing to scrub out the tank in case of residue, will there be a problem with making use of it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont make the holes to far on the top or they will be dripped on when it rains. 

Other then that I cant see a problem with the idea


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I figured on putting the ventilation holes down about 2 inches from the "roof", I'll post pics once I get them done.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds good. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of the finished project.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Where do you get these tanks and cages? I am looking for more shelter and also need to make a creeper.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a neighbor that works for a concret company, he was able to get a empty one for me. Check out consruction sites too.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea.....can't wait to see pics!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

make sure there are no jagged edges where you saw it. Great recycling of materials!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. I will check with some construction sites.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen the 'water containers' on craigslist every so often...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The one I'm likely getting doesn't have a cage around it but I do have one of those square white water tanks in a cage in my basement for my house water...if I do get one in a cage, that cage will be very handy as a hay rack!


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Good idea on the hay rack Liz,those cages are pretty strong and will last for a long time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Another question about this....how would you anchor it to the ground so it doesn't blow over or get pushed over and still have the ability to be able to move it around for cleaning?


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

drill holes in the bottom edge for tethers and stakes? Like a tent?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

You can buy ground anchors that look kinda like the twisty stakes that people tie dogs out on. Or, just use some good dog stakes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks a bunch....my hubby pretty much says what you have, those twisty dog stakes with a quick link to attach a short length of chain, anchored in 3 spots should keep them from blowing over or having a goat knock them over.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

They also have some really heavy duty L shaped stakes for dogs that pound all the way into the ground, they have a chain that then sticks out that your cable ties to.. We have one of these and it takes our tractor to get it up out of the ground! We have pulled it by hand, but its REALLY REALLY hard. Very strong, and stable. we got ours at Lowes, I believe. Ours is orange. These are much stronger than the twisty ones, and they leave nothing but chain above ground.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The tank we used had a "water reducer" in it...used in concrete work...I scrubbed and sanitized it and let it dry in the sun before the goats got them...I had no problem using it mainly because the holding tank we have for our house water had the same thing inside and we're ok after 2 years :wink: 

I'll need to get a pic of the doe's house but heres the buck's...my friend Steph suggested using t posts in fron and behind to secure them and they are easily slid upward to clean out. Theres a platform inside to keep the goats off the ground too.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool idea! My goats are always trying to throw each other through the wall. If I can find a couple of these for the ones being "shunned" they shouldn't try to tear down my barn.

Gina


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, great idea Liz! Well done too -- looks like a comfy little goatie-castle.

I'm going to see if I can get one of those metal grate thingy's that boxes the water container to use for a hay feeder -- I really need something better than a bucket 

Thanks for the great-crate idea!

:hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For the size of these...3 adult Nigerians can fit comfortably but thats only if 1 will allow buddies in! And, I was careful about placing them too...not too close to the fence so that they can use it to be able to launch over the fence


----------

